# how to mount dewalt router on festool guide rails?



## DC INC (Jan 1, 2012)

Looking for advice on best way to run my dewalt routers on festool guide rails? Need to do some dados on large sheets of ply, I have a few festool rails and a couple 2 1/4hp -dewalt routers, I recall hearing there are odd combos of makita/dewalt/festool combos that work together and others that don't? I realize buying a festool router is the best option, but not in the budget right now. Festool guru's, help a brothet out!


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

I read somewhere that both makita and dewalt track saws can ride on Festools tracks. Dewalt does make a router adapter for its track saw setup. I haven't tried it yet. I need to cut a lot of dados as well soon and am debating on getting a festool router with rail or just buying the dewalt router adapter. I assume the festool setp is much better.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Why not just buy a small piece of Plexiglass and cut it so it will ride on the rails, and screw it into the bottom of the router.


----------



## Rustbucket (May 22, 2009)

jlsconstruction said:


> Why not just buy a small piece of Plexiglass and cut it so it will ride on the rails, and screw it into the bottom of the router.


This is what I would do. Screw the plexiglas onto a block of wood the has a groove routed in it that fits the rail. A little trial and error and you should get a nice smooth slip fit. You'll need to take into consideration the thickness of the rail, but you should be able to figure that out pretty easy.


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

It seems like those router adapters for the track saws are made for specific routers. I have a bunch of routers, including Makita, and none that I had would work with the Makita adaper. After some investigation, I determined there was exactly one model of Makita that would work on their adapter. I assume it is similar with the Festool and DeWalt.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

Sometimes, you just have to get creative. Festool does not make a rail adapter for the MFK 700, but I did.

Tom


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

tjbnwi said:


> Sometimes, you just have to get creative. Festool does not make a rail adapter for the MFK 700, but I did.
> 
> Tom


Did you patent or trademark that .


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

set it up on a ski system. lots of cool things you can do with a router on SKI's 
http://www.amazon.com/Decorative-Ro...=1366859882&sr=8-3&keywords=router+decorative


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

skillman said:


> Did you patent or trademark that .


No, but I can prove it is my design. Feel free to copy it, if you wish. 

Tom


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

tjbnwi said:


> No, but I can prove it is my design. Feel free to copy it, if you wish.
> 
> Tom


Dont have any green Tools . You should send festool an email about your work with it . You could be millionaire . If they really don't have something in the works .


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

The 700 is not a plunge router. I believe that is why the do not have a rail plate. They do have guide rail plates for their 3 plunge routers. 

I've posted the adapter on FOG, they know about it. Thanks for looking out for my wallet though.

Tom


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks Tom, that looks like a good solution. I'll have to try it. Any problems with it lifting off the track.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

No problems with it staying on the track. Fits as well as the Festool rail plate. If your using the 700, you have to loosen the locks and turn the adjustment knob to lower the bit. The router is running the entire time, hold the adapter while making the adjustment. the plunge routers are better for rail use, there are times I need to get closer than the 1010 will get. 

Tom


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

My guide rails are also my router trammels. 

Tom


----------



## redwood (Dec 5, 2007)

I was wondering how you got those rails to slide for your trammel, duh. Went back and looked at the first pic.

That looks like a pretty good size radius. 11' or so


----------

